# Last Layer Methods (OLL/PLL or CLL/ELL)



## Cuber987 (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

What is better, OLL/PLL (at 78 - 57/21 algs) or C(O)LL/ELL (at 71 - 42/29 algs) and why?


----------



## Cuber Score (Yesterday at 2:38 PM)

OLL/PLL, because I haven't had that much trouble learning it.


----------



## ProStar (Yesterday at 2:44 PM)

As someone who's tried both, I prefer CFOP over CFCE. CFCE is a perfectly valid (and underdeveloped) method, but I do think the LL recognition is a bit worse than CFOP, and generally speaking the CFOP algs are a bit better


----------



## CLL Smooth (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

CLL isn't bad but ELL recognition sucks. It's worth learning some of the easy to recognize cases to use when they pop up but I'd rather use OLL/PLL just cause the recognition is easier.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Yesterday at 6:17 PM)

1LLL


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Today at 12:01 AM)

both, i find them both interesting but if only one then OLL and PLL. easy to learn, fast, and cool


----------

